

Gambling geniuses. - filmschool

Ever since I read 'Bringing down the house' by Ben Mezrich, i've been curious and amazed by guys who game gambling. This forum is populated by people who fit the intellectual profile. Has anyone here ever done anything like that? Just curious.
======
gexla
Because of house edge, coming out ahead in the long run is difficult if not
functionally impossible for most people. Card counting in blackjack will give
the player a small edge if done at the correct games. I believe at one time
there were internet casinos which offered blackjack games which gave the
player a small house edge with optimal play, but those games are likely no
long available.

I would say that discipline and controlling your emotions is more important
than being any sort of a genius. No strategy will hand you a win if you fall
apart when you're losing.

I don't want to say that nobody has ever figured out how to beat the casino
fairly over the long run. I'm sure there are a small number of professional
gamblers who have figured out various strategies for coming out ahead, even
though the idea of overcoming the house edge (if there is one) goes against
logic. If there are people out there like that, I can assure you that they
wouldn't be posting their strategies unless they were totally finished with
gambling, and even then they probably wouldn't post their knowledge.

If you would like to try to "game gambling" then my first suggestion would be
online poker. Essentially the players, set the "pot odds" for you. I would
guess that most players don't even know what "pot odds" means (look it up if
you don't.) That means a lot of poker players are playing blind. As long as
these uninformed players are creating opportunities (inefficiencies in play)
for better players, then this is the best place to make money in gambling.

Other than poker and counting cards in blackjack, I'm not sure there are any
other opportunities for playing with the edge in the players favor. Betvoyager
is an online casino which offers many casino games with zero house edge.
Betfair does the same, though Betfair is much more restrictive with betting
limits and other things. That's still not a player edge, but it's the lowest
you will likely find. So if you would like to test out strategies, then
Betvoyager with their zero edge games is a good place to check out.

